# UK tier2 Dependant visa maintenance fund



## som83 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi All,
I have got UK tier2 visa (Intra company transfer) from India to UK. I will leave India in another 20 days.

Now I need dependant visa for my wife & my daughter, I have questions regarding maintenance of funds in bank account.

how much money I need to maintain in my (UK BANK )account for 3 months in order to apply for dependant visa.

She need to apply for Uk tier2 dependant visa only after 3 months ? Pl. clarify. (i,e I need to show sufficient funds in UK bank for 3 months ??)

and how much my wife need to maintain in her account (Indian bank) for 3 months. and what about my kid (She is 1.5 years old and does not have any bank account in india ), presently my wife and my kid are in India.

Pl.let me know how much I need to maintain in my UK bank account for my family.

Any one please help.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

som83 said:


> Hi All,
> I have got UK tier2 visa (Intra company transfer) from India to UK. I will leave India in another 20 days.
> 
> Now I need dependant visa for my wife & my daughter, I have questions regarding maintenance of funds in bank account.
> ...


The maintenance requirement for dependants of Tier 2 is fully described here:

_What maintenance (funds) dependants must have

To be eligible for permission to stay (leave to remain) as a dependant of a tier 2 applicant, your dependant must show that they have enough personal funds to support themselves for the entire time of stay here.

You and your dependants should have already assessed the potential living costs, based on past living expenses, to make sure that you have enough funds to support yourselves.

If you or your dependants are unable to meet the maintenance requirements, your application will be refused.

*If the main applicant *under tier 2 is outside the UK or *has been in the UK for less than 12 months*, the family member must show that *the main applicant or the dependant has at least £533 to support the dependant as well as the funds needed to support the main applicant*. *This is unless the sponsor of the migrant has agreed to maintain and accommodate the dependant until the end of the first month*.

If the main applicant has been present in the UK for 12 months or more, the main applicant or the family member of the tier 2 applicant must have £533 to support themselves.

For example, if you are the main applicant and you are bringing 2 children with you to the United Kingdom, you must have your £800 for your maintenance (funds) and £1,066 for your children, so a total of £1,866._
UK Border Agency | Can dependants apply?

So in your case, with a wife and one child, you need (or you and your wife together) need £2 x £533 = £1066 (what a nice easy number to remember!)

Your wife can apply for her and her daughter's visa now (no need for you to be in UK for 3 months), provided you have the funds available in bank accounts (UK or Indian).


----------



## som83 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you very much Joppa,

The amount 800(for myself)+533(for my wife)+533(for my kid) = 1866 Pounds should be maintained in my UK bank account for 3 months (i,e Average of 3 months or 1866 pounds per month. please clarify) 

Do we need to show 1866 pounds in my wife's (Indian Bank) Account Also ?. Pl. clarify. 

I will try to get a letter from my sponsor saying that they will maintain and accommodate the dependant(Wife and my kid) until the end of the first month, Is this document sufficient without maintaining 1866 pounds in my account.Pl. clarify ?


Thank you very much for your help 
Som


----------



## som83 (Mar 14, 2012)

Anyone please answer my query.....

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Rndebidee (Jan 8, 2012)

som83 said:


> Anyone please answer my query.....
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


Joppa already answered your query. You need a total sum of at least 1866 in either your bank account in the UK or in India. From what I read from his post it is either one or the other not both although it certainly can't hurt to have it in both. I know you wanted to know if that was per month or total for 3 months I am thinking it is for all 3 months that you must show you have when you apply. Hopefully Joppa will be along and clarify that.


----------



## lahin (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi I am in a tricky situation. any help on this will be much appreciated:

situation: I have a Cos and have decided to take my husband and kid as dependents..along with me to UK under Tier 2 intra company transfer. As per the rules, the dependent (if working) should produce a resignation letter or letter stating absence on loss of pay for a duration of his stay. 

My husband is unable to quit as his company is not encouraging it nor are they ready to give him a letter of absence / no objection letter. Instead they have agreed that he could work from home. 

In such a situation I am unable to produce the relevant documents. If I state that my dependent (husband) is not working and proceed with visa processing, will I be in trouble? Do they verify the documents thoroughly?

Any advise on this will be helpful. its urgent.

Thanks


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

lahin said:


> Hi I am in a tricky situation. any help on this will be much appreciated:
> 
> situation: I have a Cos and have decided to take my husband and kid as dependents..along with me to UK under Tier 2 intra company transfer. As per the rules, the dependent (if working) should produce a resignation letter or letter stating absence on loss of pay for a duration of his stay.
> 
> ...


See my reply on the other thread you posted this same question on.


----------



## check4uk (Feb 17, 2013)

*Teir 2 ICT Dependent documentation*



AnAmericanInScotland said:


> See my reply on the other thread you posted this same question on.


Hi, 

My wife is in UK on teir 2 ICT short term since Oct 2012 and now i wanted to go on dependent visa. 
I believe as per rule....As per the rules, the dependent (if working) should produce a resignation letter or letter stating absence on loss of pay for a duration of his stay. 

My self unable to quit as my company as to be on safe hands in terms having job in case i dont get in UK. and in this regards getting a of absence / no objection letter is out of question. 
Instead they might agree that i could work from home. 

In such a situation I am unable to produce the relevant documents. How can i proceed ? 
Can i show an email stating Sanction of leave can be granted post VISA receiving. 

Any advise on this will be helpful. its urgent.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

check4uk said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife is in UK on teir 2 ICT short term since Oct 2012 and now i wanted to go on dependent visa.
> I believe as per rule....As per the rules, the dependent (if working) should produce a resignation letter or letter stating absence on loss of pay for a duration of his stay.
> ...


First of all, the Tier2 is a five year visa-hardly short term. The Tier5 is the short term one. That is from my recollection of reading through it quickly a couple of weeks ago, though, so I may be wrong on that. Always trust Joppa here, and the UKBA site for official information-always!

My reply to Lahin referred her to this thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...ats-living-uk/56421-tier-2-visa-denial-2.html

If you scroll through it from page one of the thread you'll see Joppa's reply on the first page with the information she (and you, I think) needed, and then several posts down is my post to her with links to the relevant pages at the UKBA site-the one and only site you should refer to for official visa procedure information. 

There have been changes to the way Tier2 visas and visas for Tier2 dependents are decided-be sure to use the newest information available from the UKBA and always check the entire page over for links to new information (usually listed on the right hand side of the page).

Good luck, let us know how you get on.


----------



## check4uk (Feb 17, 2013)

thanks you so much for reply. I had checked the links on right hand side of the link as suggested by you. 

There are only looking for two documents as per website. As given below : 

1. Letter from the main applicant's sponsor
2. Personal bank or building society statements covering the 3 months before applying

However, I would like you to see with your X-ray eyes  out of you experience , You should be able suggest me better. do let me know if i am over looking other needed information. 

Kindly help.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

check4uk said:


> thanks you so much for reply. I had checked the links on right hand side of the link as suggested by you.
> 
> There are only looking for two documents as per website. As given below :
> 
> ...


Hopefully someone with a lot more experience with the tier visas will come along to assist because I'm here on a spouse visa and have very little knowledge of the work visas. I would feel awful if something I said (beyond what I've already written in previous posts) led you down the wrong path whilst preparing for your visa application submittal! 

Take heart, this is a forum with great members-one should be along in the next few hours or perhaps a day with better tips for you.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

We did not have to submit any bank documents with our visa application. We kept the funds we thought were required for maintenance in our savings account but it was not on the list of documents to send with the visa application it was approved with no issue. I have no idea if it was because of the type of visa (Tier 2- Intra-company transfer long term staff) or if it was because there was a letter of sponsorship from the company or what but that is what happened in our case. We were kind of surprised they didn't ask for it because it was our understanding that everyone had to submit it.


----------

